# TUTS fürs Freihand zeichnen auf deutsch



## boyakasha (4. August 2002)

ich brauche unbedingt tuts fürs freihand zeichnen. aber nicht für z.b. comics sondern für "realistische Sachen" (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine  )

thx schonmal!

Boyakasha


----------



## boyakasha (5. August 2002)

kennt denn keiner eine gute page? 
bitte helft mir!!

boyakasha


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

realistische sachn sin ne ganze stufe höher als comics
fang doch lieber erstma mit comics an
-> http://www.polykarbon.com/


----------

